# Near the end of my rope?



## Lunalove (May 21, 2012)

Me and my husband married sometimes really early this year and we are in our early twenties too.

Before i got married, im diagnosed with depression, anxiety, and OCD and was under medication for around a year (without any significant improvement) and decided to stop the medication (without talking to my psychiatrist) because we wanted a baby.

After i got married, i was always overly worried if my husband was going to cheat on me. I wont let him talk to girls, and i always made big fuzz out of it even if what he talked about was for work (i know, its bad).

We got into arguments A LOT because of that, and i believe he has anger issue because everytime we argue, he always says or does impulsive ****s, like threaten for a divorce, telling me to go die, saying if i walk out now he wont even stop me. They were all horrible and hurt my feeling so deeply. Im not sure if i can forgive that because it happens that many times. I feel like he never chased me. When i confront him about it, he told me that i hurt his feeling and when he got hurt, he doesnt wanna try.

I cry a lot in my bed alone and like a week ago, i decided to have a talk with him about it and i want him to comfort me or something. It didnt go well. He said im such a unforgiving person and if i want to fark off, i should just fark off now. From that moment i took it as he doesnt want me anymore and i dont really wanna try anymore.

He didnt really talk to me for days after that night until like 2 days ago, he started **** about my past. Yeah, *he never let go and accept my past*. He believes i was sleeping around before i met him because i always gave him "doubtful answer" everytime he brought up this shiz. I never slept around and i told him many many many times. He brings this subject up soooo many times that i started to get angry everytime he does it. I feel he doesnt believe me, he never did and he never will believe me.

Should i stay? I cannot sleep every night that i have to take any medication with codeine in it to help me sleep cause i cannot stop thinking.

Thanks for reading.....


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Lots of issues here. My humble advice is to seek couselling. Individual and Marriage, if you can.

You need to know you can't change someone else. Only yourself. The perk to changing yourself is that sometimes the other person sees the change and also changes.

Look to improve yourself, for yourself. 

I wish you both well.


----------

